# I am looking for a 6 foot medium heavy spinning rod



## Jim (Aug 20, 2017)

6'6' if I have to.  

Any company make these?

technique is skipping jigs under docks and trees.


----------



## overboard (Aug 20, 2017)

Check out BPS slim grip Bionic blade, or the standard Bionic blade. The standard BB has a hump on the handle, the slim grip doesn't, I have both and prefer the slim grip. 
I own several, I always wait until they are on sale and free shipping. Last one was a 7' one piece that was on sale, free shipping, and no oversize shipping charge. You can get free shipping and still have to pay the oversize charge which I think is $8.00, I don't think the 2 piece rods have the oversize charge.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 21, 2017)

Ugly Stik has the Elite and GX2 models in 6' medium/heavy spinning rods.


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks! 

Ldubs, are those rods noodles like the ugly sticks back in the day?


----------



## heidi.bartschfitch (Aug 22, 2017)

Have you ever considered having one custom made? I build custom fishing rods and can build exactly what you are looking for. If you have Facebook, check out HCR Creations!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (Aug 22, 2017)

I got into building my own rods for just these types of requests - where I wanted something specific but everything off the shelf involved some sort of compromise. 

The biggest thing I've learned is when you're building them yourself is where the money spent on the component parts goes - looking back on some of my store-bought rigs there are so many decorative components to the grips that eat up so much of the material cost that the manufacturer must have cut corners on the blank to keep it in the price range I bought it for.

My rods now all have EVA foam grips, exposed blank reel seats and minimal weight in the guides to keep the cost and the weight to a minimum so the final rods I build are 25-40% lighter than the store bought ones I've been replacing with them. Weight reduction and increased sensitivity go hand in hand.

I would not recommend an ugly stick or any fiberglass rod for what you're looking to do - you need a rod with a fast tip and even the newer styles are still too limber.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 22, 2017)

Jim said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ldubs, are those rods noodles like the ugly sticks back in the day?



You know Jim the best answer I can give is "probably". I can't say for sure because that is almost all I have used for so long that I have nothing to really compare them to. LOL

Kind of funny, I remember when they first came out and we all thought how "sensitive" they were. I guess I still like them becuase they are cheap and indestructible. One of my daily users is 35+ years old. It is a lot fatter than today's rods. My old striper rod is almost as old and hand built from an ugly stik blank. To be fair and just to show I'm open minded, my ultra-lite rod is a BPS brand.


----------



## IkeCarlson (Aug 22, 2017)

I bought a new one this year because mine finally wore out. My new one is a Fenwick HMG. Love it.


----------

